# Smokin Team Series after riding Never Summer?



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Been riding the 2011 Never Summer Revolver 153 and I love it; should've gotten the Evo at 155 though but there weren't any sizes left at the time. I'm 5'11 170 sz 10 boots on the east coast; not much if any powder going on, mainly riding groomers and learning the park / hitting small features. I thought the waist width on the Revolver (26.0) was going to cause problems initiating turns but it wasn't ... thinking that something a bit more narrow will be even better as far as that goes. 

I was convinced I wanted a Never Summer SL 158 for what I mainly do but this last trip out I was mainly in the park and I'm diggin the Smokin Deadlung Team series 152. 

Anyone ride any of the Smokin Team Series boards or Smokin boards in general? I don't have much experience with them but I like the 3 year warranty and made at home stuff just like NS. I know I could probably just get a 2012 Evo/Proto/SL or ride my current board and be happy...but I just wanted to hear what you guys had to say about Smokin or the team series boards so I can maybe just purchase it already. 

That Biggie graffic on the 152 Deadlung is just incredible to me cause BIG is my fav rapper


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Get the Smokin', you won't be disappointed. I used to ride a NS then I bought a smokin board...I sold the NS.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got the 2011 kt-22. I love it, great all mountain board. I plan to buy another one when his wears out.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been trying to find a rockered KT-22 154 for a good price.

I can't even find one. Anyone?


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone ever ride their flat ATX (anti-rock) profile? Thinking it might be real catchy feeling compared to RC :dunno:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

They raise the contact points with "skate kicks" to reduce catchiness. There's a reason all their pros ride ATX and it's definitely the next profile im going to try.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

smokinsummer said:


> anyone ever ride their flat ATX (anti-rock) profile? Thinking it might be real catchy feeling compared to RC :dunno:


I have a Smokin' MIP and Never Summer Heritage. I Love the flat camber, feels more planted than the RC on the Heritage. Turn initiation is a bit slower on the MIP but not enough to be a concern. The RC set up is nicer on days with great snow but we don't get a lot of those here so I've found I am riding the flat camber with magne-traction more often than not.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

are you by chance in nyc area? i have a 2010 evo 155 i think... looking to go 152/153...


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

w0318 check your pms. 

I ordered the Smokin board. cam't wait to check out this profile.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the 2012 Big Wig and did a review on it. It is the best all around stick I have ever owned. Still use my F-1 for bombing the big stuff out here in the West, but the Big Wig is a great board for park, jumps, different conditons, etc... Smokin make great Snowboards.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazing board, 50 degree day spring like conditions, not my ideal conditions...and the ride was a lot of fun! Compared to the NS I was going faster for some reason. Not sure if the flat ATX profile or whatever it is but I was riding faster and clearing all flat spots I normally have to unstrap with ease. 

There was definitely an adjustment made, but it was quick and once that happened I felt it was easier to hold an edge. Transitions from heel to toe were nice. Ca-pow made me realize in his review that I must work on holding edges and caving; this board makes me feel more confident in that area. 

The magne-traction wasn't too much of a difference to the NS board for me. I think Smokin makes their magne-traction mellower. 

Jumps and stuff I'm all new at so I can't really make any good comparisons but definitely some nice pop to it. I think I will progress nicely with this board in the park area.

I will have the NS for the heavy pow days or possibly sell it..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

d15 said:


> I've been trying to find a rockered KT-22 154 for a good price.
> 
> I can't even find one. Anyone?


Kt22 has clash rocker. I saw a smaller on on eBay yesterday that was a 2013 demo board...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've ridden the Super Park, and like others have said, they make some great snowboards. Found the Super Park to almost be a better riding TRS. Really was impressed with Smokin.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

what are the smokin boards more like the NS SL ?

i liked the caracteristics of the Kt-22 , mail order bride and the lane knaack.

i think the mail order will not be in the 2013 line up...


Whay woul be a good all mountain freestyle board?

tha could handle all mountain froom groomers, kickers, powder... dont do rails, box, etc...

thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kt22 is the all mountain choice. Thanks and buck are good choices too


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Raines said:


> what are the smokin boards more like the NS SL ?
> 
> i liked the caracteristics of the Kt-22 , mail order bride and the lane knaack.
> 
> ...


The Buck would be the closest to the SL, I think the KT-22 would some in closer to the Premier F1.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm surprised Smokin isn't more popular on this message board. 

3 year warranty, hand made in the USA. Team riders have a hand in hand making their boards. Just seems like a great company.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered a Smokin' Superpark yesterday. Before last week to be honest I haven't heard of them, but since finding out about them I haven't read a bad thing at all. As you said hand made in a Lake Tahoe factory by riders, for riders. Great techs and the superpark received critical acclaim. Coming Tuesday and I cannot wait. I think the only reason this company isn't huge is because they don't want to be.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love them. I emailed them a couple years ago looking for a board for my niece that was a limited edition. Jay quinten emAiled me back, he looked for a few days and found it for me in Vermont somewhere, I think they have another warehouse up there. He gave me a great price on it. I have 3 smokin boards now. I'm gonna get another one next season too. 

I rarely see another one on the mtn.... Very rarely.... I love the rocker camber combo, they call it clash rocker, mixed with the magna traction......


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

You're going to love that Super Park. So many people rave about the TRS, but for me, this board fixes the short comings of the TRS. Seemed more stable under foot, with a similar flex, and for me, was more poppy, and if you are one of those worried about that TRS extruded base (even though it is some sort of hybrid base), this solves that problem with a sintered base. Fun board man. Enjoy.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> You're going to love that Super Park. So many people rave about the TRS, but for me, this board fixes the short comings of the TRS. Seemed more stable under foot, with a similar flex, and for me, was more poppy, and if you are one of those worried about that TRS extruded base (even though it is some sort of hybrid base), this solves that problem with a sintered base. Fun board man. Enjoy.


Every comment I see about the Superpark I get more pumped lol! Oh man Tuesday seems so far away. I also got it 125$ cheaper than the TRS so woop woop. Thanks!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got 2 seasons on my Buck Ferton. Being a gear whore I want to buy another board but I can't find any reason to. 3 year warranty is awesome but the bummer replacement is huge. It means I can break my board and replace it for really cheap.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

john doe said:


> I've got 2 seasons on my Buck Ferton. Being a gear whore I want to buy another board but I can't find any reason to. 3 year warranty is awesome but the bummer replacement is huge. It means I can break my board and replace it for really cheap.


What is bummer replacement?

Also which of the Smokin' Boards stacks up against the NS Evo for a park board?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

grinaldo3 said:


> What is bummer replacement?
> 
> Also which of the Smokin' Boards stacks up against the NS Evo for a park board?


Taken from the Smokin site

"Our new B.R. program takes into consideration the struggles of trying to get better at snowboarding, and the burden of a broken board. We want to see everyone ride to their fullest potential without living in fear of a snapped deck. Bummer Replacement gives our customers a chance to say hey, I biffed the landing and snapped my tail , now what? We’ll tell you what, we offer replacement boards for the length of the warranty (3 years) at a special no profit rate direct to the consumer. We don’t want to get rich off someone just trying to get better at what they love, we want to help you get there any way we can. So buy a Smokin board, and for 3 years we’ve got your back on a bro hook up price for a broken deck. Just make sure that any board you send back for Bummer Replacement is clearly marked “Bummer Dude” so we know you aren’t trying to warranty it. There is no limit to the number of bummer replacements you can receive, but your Bummer Replacement expires at the same time your warranty does (3 years from original model release date)."


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn, thanks! That sounds like an awesome deal.

So does anyone know what Smokin' Boards stack up against the NS Evo as a park board?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Super park, thanks or buck ferton


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

According to what I've read the Superpark is more like the NS Proto, the Buck is softer but not as soft as the Evo. I don't know about the Thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexS said:


> According to what I've read the Superpark is more like the NS Proto, the Buck is softer but not as soft as the Evo. I don't know about the Thanks


I'm gonna get one for my son next season so when he does the burton open he can snow buck ferton on his airs..... Lmao


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I love that idea lol!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> Damn, thanks! That sounds like an awesome deal.
> 
> So does anyone know what Smokin' Boards stack up against the NS Evo as a park board?


The M.I.P and Hooligan are the softer park boards as far as I know.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

And where is the Team Series in all this?


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> And where is the Team Series in all this?


Team Series would be an excellent park board. The 152 team series feels a hair softer than my 153 Revolver...so it should be on par with the EVO.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

So I have a 162 NS Heritage. Very happy with it for piste and powder, but I think something a bit softer/more playful would help with freestyle (term used loosely - I'm just starting to hop about on and off piste and hit a few small features).

FYI I'm 6'4 and 205lbs, size US11.

I've been looking at the Smokin ATX (anti-rocker) range, maybe the 156 (Cory Noble) Team Series or the 156 Mail Order Bride or the 155 Lane Knaack (< leaning towards this) or even the 154 Kyle Clancy. Or something totally different?

Has anybody tested these in powder?

I'm reluctant to go too small because there's always a chance of taking it off-piste and I hate sinking (not a problem with the NS). On the flip side, I should probably get something sufficiently different to the NS or else what's the point - I should trade the NS in.

Thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

they are much more "soft boards" oriented...


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

mikez said:


> So I have a 162 NS Heritage. Very happy with it for piste and powder, but I think something a bit softer/more playful would help with freestyle (term used loosely - I'm just starting to hop about on and off piste and hit a few small features).
> 
> FYI I'm 6'4 and 205lbs, size US11.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'3 and 195 feet size 12.....Big Wig all day! Yes Whistler in 4-5 feet of powder and it was fantastic. Go with the 157 and you'll be very happy. Very playful and diverse board. 

Hope this help buddy and again I did a review on the Big Wig that is on this site that you may find useful.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> Team Series would be an excellent park board. The 152 team series feels a hair softer than my 153 Revolver...so it should be on par with the EVO.


Have you ridden your team series yet? And is there any chance you can tell me how you like it compared to your revolver, where you take it (park, all mtn, off piste), and how you feel about it over all? (kind of like a mini-review since i don't see any others on the web)

I was feeling pretty sold on a Evo for my new park board but I'm seriously rethinking it now. Between the ATX profile, skate kicks and bummer replacement (not to mention the good stuff I've heard about other boards in their line) I'm thinking I might have to go with a Smokin' board (specifically team series).

Also if you could throw in your weight and height so i can get a judge of how the 152 would be for someone my size (5'7" 140-ish lbs size 9 boots) Cheers!


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> Have you ridden your team series yet? And is there any chance you can tell me how you like it compared to your revolver, where you take it (park, all mtn, off piste), and how you feel about it over all? (kind of like a mini-review since i don't see any others on the web)
> 
> I was feeling pretty sold on a Evo for my new park board but I'm seriously rethinking it now. Between the ATX profile, skate kicks and bummer replacement (not to mention the good stuff I've heard about other boards in their line) I'm thinking I might have to go with a Smokin' board (specifically team series).
> 
> Also if you could throw in your weight and height so i can get a judge of how the 152 would be for someone my size (5'7" 140-ish lbs size 9 boots) Cheers!


I'm 5'11 165 sz 10 boots. 

All mountain with a bit of park riding(just started)

The 152 felt light and responsive, ATX profile feels more planted than the Revolver. I felt more confident going faster on this board. It's soft an playful. It's not catchy feeling but not wish washy either..just from taking it out that one time I had a lot of fun on it. I think I really like the ATX profile. Will be taking it out again on Wednesday. 

Not too much jibs or anything just some hops off rollers and a couple small features with no problems. Ran over some stuff that I thought would for sure leave a mark on the base but nothing..base seems tough!


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

how they compare with NS in terms of damp?


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Comparing my two boards, I'd say they compare in dampness, if not the 152 was just slightly less damp than my Revolver.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Raines said:


> how they compare with NS in terms of damp?


The KT-22 and the Big Wig are nice and damp. Very similar to the Never Summer in general. Keep in mind that an NS EVO is not a very damp riding board, therefore by model it does vary. Smokin Snowboards definitely have more dampness than most manufactures overall but again I would reference their guides on how damp the specific model that you are interested in is....same for NS. Hope that helps bud.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

what would be similar to the SL? it has been said the KT-22 but i think for the specs that the KT would be more a heritage...


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> I'm 5'11 165 sz 10 boots.
> 
> All mountain with a bit of park riding(just started)
> 
> ...


Thanks! Seriously think I might jump on a Smokin' board now, if you get a chance after you take it out on Wednesday will you give another update on how you're feeling about it? If you get to jib or hit some jumps and feel out the pop and flex a little more, I'd appreciate it since it'll probably be a designated park stick.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> Thanks! Seriously think I might jump on a Smokin' board now, if you get a chance after you take it out on Wednesday will you give another update on how you're feeling about it? If you get to jib or hit some jumps and feel out the pop and flex a little more, I'd appreciate it since it'll probably be a designated park stick.


I'm new to park riding but managed to get a few jibs in on the small flat boxes..I can only flat ride em and it was real planted locked in nicely. The flex is good, you will definitely be able to press this board without much issues.. it's not a noodle either.

I will give more updates after riding Wednesday which is supposed to snow. ( Going to Stratton Mountain in VT )


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> I'm new to park riding but managed to get a few jibs in on the small flat boxes..I can only flat ride em and it was real planted locked in nicely. The flex is good, you will definitely be able to press this board without much issues.. it's not a noodle either.
> 
> I will give more updates after riding Wednesday which is supposed to snow. ( Going to Stratton Mountain in VT )


How'd it go today? I'm thinking about the 148 since I'm 5'6" 140 lbs sz. 9 boots and i can pick it up for under 300$ which is think isn't terrible


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> How'd it go today? I'm thinking about the 148 since I'm 5'6" 140 lbs sz. 9 boots and i can pick it up for under 300$ which is think isn't terrible


Yeah that'd be a good size for you, and at that price you can't go wrong!

I'm still too hesitant to attack the park aggressively, did a couple 50-50's and that was it. Popped off some rollers real nicely. I wish I could be more specific for you, but for what I do an want to do I don't see any limitations..really digging this board. 

It started to dump around noon and WOW what a beautiful day it was to be riding..board handled the fresh pow wonderfully. 

Might go to Wachusett in the Mass/Boston area tomorrow for some more riding (only thing holding me back are the summer tires on my car lol)


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ended up getting a 148 Smokin Team Series (Joakim's Model). Couldn't resist with the price at about $280 compared to the evo, it was quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

grinaldo3 said:


> Ended up getting a 148 Smokin Team Series (Joakim's Model). Couldn't resist with the price at about $280 compared to the evo, it was quite a bit cheaper.


That's a steal bro. I got my 152 for $390 shipped an couldn't be happier.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> That's a steal bro. I got my 152 for $390 shipped an couldn't be happier.


Thanks yeah that was shipped an all no sales tax even. Just got to figure out what binders I want now since all I've ever ridden are ride SPI's and i want something suited for the park!


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Have a SL 158

rode the superpark and it feels a bit softer but not much

great boards both


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

grinaldo3 said:


> Ended up getting a 148 Smokin Team Series (Joakim's Model). Couldn't resist with the price at about $280 compared to the evo, it was quite a bit cheaper.



i may be bringing out the dead here but im looking at getting a 2013 team series in a 148 and actually have identical physical stats as you (height, weight, boot size) 

if possible i was really hoping you could give me a run down of the board and how it handles rails, buttering, pow, and groomers as well as a directional/torsional flex rating ? id really appreciate it!


----------

